# Ibanez 8 String Classical



## steinny (May 15, 2015)

Any recent experiences with this? I know there were some threads when this first came out but not a lot since then...particularly curious to know how people have been getting along with trying lower tunings/thicker gauges on the 7/8 strings.


----------



## steinny (Oct 8, 2015)

No one has tried this recently? Surprising.


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 9, 2015)

Josh from Little Tybee got one (judging from his Instagram) and seems to be enjoying it. Pretty sure he's also a member here so you can try and hit him up if you have any questions about it~


----------



## Winspear (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't have the Ibanez but have a good amount of experience with lower tunings on classicals. 
I guess you're asking because 8 string classicals are typically tuned CDEADGBE or similar right?
You needn't worry - they hold up very well in standard 4ths type tuning. Scale length isn't nearly as much of an issue as it is on electric. You can get good tone and tension out of a 25.5 in F# or even E. 
Let me know if you want help with gauges and finding strings, you can PM me.


----------



## Dayn (Oct 11, 2015)

Not that I've had much chance to play this past year... but I'd recommend Savarez strings. The heavier gauges are tapered so they can fit through the bridge. I have the lowest tuned to between E and down to C#. C# isn't the best. E is okay...


----------

